# Alle 7 Berge im Siebengebirge an einem Tag



## VirusChecket (28. November 2004)

Hallöchen,

wer kann mir denn die kürzeste Strecke für alle 7 Berge im Siebengebirge nennen. Wie lang ist die von den KM und Höchenmetern und in welcher Zeit ist die Strecke zu bewältigen. Gibts vielleicht jemanden der diese Strecke öfters mal fährt ....wo man sich mal zu einer Tour anschliessen kann...???

Schönen Sonntag noch...


----------



## maximgold (29. November 2004)

Hallo,

welche sieben Berge meinst Du denn? Stenzelberg, Weilberg, Kleiner und großer Ölberg, Lohrberg, Löwenburg, Nonnenstromberg, Drachenfels, Petersberg, Wolkenburg, Himberg, gehört IMHO alles zum Siebengebirge, sind aber mehr als sieben Berge    

Gruß

Maxim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pech (29. November 2004)

Hallo
Ich habe verschiedene Touren im Siebengebirge mit sieben Bergen. Ich starte in Ramersdorf am Ennert und fahre von dort zum Vinxeler Parkplatz. Vom Parkplatz aus geht die Tour Richtung Kloster Heisterbach. Dort den steinigen anstieg hinter den Klostermauern hoch bis zum Einkehrhäuschen. Am Einkehrhäuschen geht ein schmaler Weg rechts ab (an zwei Wohnhäusern hinter Bäumen versteckt vorbei). Ist ein schöner steiniger Singletrail. Am Ende dieses Trails musst du den Berg weiter hochfahren. Du kommst an einer Wiese vorbei die zu deiner linken sein sollte, da siehst du auch schon die Strasse die den Petersberg hochführt. An der nächsten Weggabelung geht es dann links zum Petersberg hoch. ICh fahre dann nicht bis oben, sondern fahre den Bitweg runter. Von da aus die Strasse links runter bis der nächste Waldweg links von der Strasse anfängt. Dort den Schildern Richtung Drachenfels folgen. Du kannst dich dann entscheiden, ob du den Eselsweg hochfährst oder ob du ne Abzweigung Richtung Milchhäuschen nimmst. Eselsweg ist heftig steil aber kürzer als der Umweg über Milchhäuschen. Vom Drachenfels runter am Milchhäuschen vorbei in Richtung Ölberg, Löwenburg. Den Wanderweg bis zur Schutzhütte und den schmalen Trail rechts rein. Dort fängt dann der Aufstieg zum Geisberg an (letztes Stück ist sehr Steil und stufig mit hohen Wurzeln) da brauchst du gute uphill fahrtechnik oder Trial können. Vom Geisberg auf den Schallenberg. Schallenberg runter und du bist wieder am Milchhäuschen. Geisberg und Schallenberg sind meine lieblingstrails. Dann wieder den Wanderweg Richtung Löwenburg. Löwenburg rauf. Von der Löwenburg geht es dann die Magarethenhöhe rauf. Dort den Wanderweg folgen und links in einen kleinen Trail einbiegen. Der Trail endet am Grillplatz vom VVS. Von dort aus geht es dann zum Ölbergparkplatz. Ölberg hoch. Ölberg runter bis Trafohaus und Aussichtspunkt. Dort geht ein schmaler steiniger Weg recht runter. Unten angekommen bist du wieder auf einem breiten Wanderweg. Den Weg ein bissle folgen und dann gradeaus in einen schmalen Weg reinfahren. Dort fährst du ne Trailrunde um einen Miniberg(keine Ahnung wie der heisst). Du kommst dann kurz vor der Weggabelung Königswinter, Petersberg und Einkehrhäuschen raus. Ich fahre dann den Weg nach Königswinter runter. Der endet dann am fusse des Petersberg. Dann zum Rhein und bis Oberkassel. Sind ca. 55 km, Höhenmeter weiss ich nicht. Ich habe einen Durchschnitt von 9,5- 10,8kmh. Ich fahre aber mit nem Municycle (fettes Einrad). Denke mal mit nem Bike solltest du nen 13-15 Schnitt schaffen. Aber ich weiss nicht ob das der kürzeste weg ist, oder ob du andere Berge meinst. Du kannst da ja noch zum Auge Gottes und drei Eichen fahren wenn du an der Löwenburg bist. Da wirst du denke ich mal auf gut 65- 70 km kommen. Da fährst du dann durch das tretchbachtal ( geiler Trail wenn es trocken ist). Hoffe mal du kannst mit der Beschreibung was anfangen.
So wünsche dir viel Spass beim bezwingen der Berge. 
Gruss Martin


----------



## Waschbaer (29. November 2004)

Hallo

also die ökonomischste Art, 7 auf einen Streich zu fahren beinhaltet ca. 1050 Hm und etwa 30 Km (die offiziellen 7 Berge: Lohrberg, Löwenburg, Drachenfels, Wolkenburg (nicht fahrbar), Ölberg, Nonnenstromberg, Petersberg). 
Wenn Du möglichst viele Trails mitnehmen willst, wären es etwa 1200 Hm und ca. 35 Km. Statt der Wolkenburg fahre ich dann auch lieber den Geisberg.
Routen gibts viele. Meine verrate ich Dir aber nur über pM.   

Grüße 
Jürgen


----------



## VirusChecket (29. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, danke erstmal für eure Informationen.

@ Jürgen, kann es sein das du in der Spofa trainierst? Mir erzählte nämlich erst Gestern in der Spofa, das er mit einem Jürgen genau diese Strecke mit den 1050 Höhenmetern gefahren sei    
Vielleicht können wir die Strecke ja mal zusammen fahren....

Gruß Mario


----------



## Waschbaer (29. November 2004)

Hi

wer oder was ist Spofa? Aber ich schätze, ich bin definitiv nicht der Jürgen, den Dein Bekannter meint. 
Den Guide könnte ich aber schon mal machen. Ich schicke Dir heute abend mal das Höhenprofil und ´ne Beschreibung.

Jürgen


----------



## VirusChecket (29. November 2004)

Hi Jürgen,

Spofa steht für Sportfabrik und die ist in Beuel.  Wäre doch sehr nett wenn du mal den Guide  machen würdest. Ich würde mich auch  mit nem Bierchen revangieren. Bin übrigens Gestern und Vorgestern auch im Siebengebirge gewesen.


Schönen Tag noch.

Gruß Mario


----------



## talybont (3. Dezember 2004)

Also ich würde mir die Arbeit nicht machen, unbedingt alle Berge im 7GB abzuledern. Vielmehr würde ich die schönsten Trails suchen. Aber da halte ich es wie Waschbär, nicht hier im Netz. Zudem ist der Nonnenstromberg auch Sperrgebiet für uns Biker.

Ein Tip, schliesse dich dem Team Tomburg an. Die kennen das Revier genau und machen ne top Pace.

MfG,
Armin


----------



## -courgi- (3. Dezember 2004)

Warum gerade der Nonnenstromberg? Heilig?


----------



## Sportpark Enner (4. Dezember 2004)

Wer lust hat mit den Sturmvögel Bonn und dem Sportpark Ennert durchs Siebengebierge zu fahren kann gerne zu unserem Treff kommen .Immer Samstags 14 Uhr im Innenhof des Sportpark Ennert´s.
Leistung 2-3 Stunden 15-17 Schnitt 30-40 km 700 bis 1000 hm.
Frauen auch sehr erwünscht (Du wärst nicht die Einzige)
Wir fahren immer!!!!
Mit sportlichem Gruß
Meike und Rainer


----------



## Waschbaer (4. Dezember 2004)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich würde mir die Arbeit nicht machen, unbedingt alle Berge im 7GB abzuledern. Vielmehr würde ich die schönsten Trails suchen.



Naja, mit "abledern" hat 7 auf einen Streich nix zu tun, da bis auf den Drachenfels, wenn man ihn denn nicht wieder ganz runter fahren will, jeder der 7 Berge ´ne geile Trailabfahrt hat, die man auch sinnvoll miteinander verbinden kann.

@Courgi
Der Nonnenstromberg ist nur verboten, wollte man sich sklavisch an das Gepinsel an den Bäumen halten ("Kein Radweg" - Ja, in der Tat!). Dafür würde ich z.B. das Tretschbachtal als Feuchtbiotop nur bei Trockenheit fahren - bringt der Natur mehr, als den Nonnenstromberg auszulassen.

Schönes Wochenende

Jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi,
wir sind heute 6 von den sieben Bergen gefahren:
Ölberg, Petersberg, Nonnenstromberg, Lohrberg, Löwenburg und Drachenfels.
Viel sehen konnte man bei dem Nebel nicht, aber es war dafür nix los. Die Wolkenburg haben wir nicht gefunden, gibt es da überhaupt einen Weg hinauf?
Aber wir hatten auch so genug Wolken.

Ölberg, Lohrberg und Löwenburg ragten oben aus der Nebeldecke und man konnte die Gipfel als Inseln zwischen den Wolken sehen. Bis in die Eifel konnte man auch sehen.

Hatte irgendwas von 8000ern so hoch über den Wolken   

Gruß Manni


----------



## VirusChecket (8. Dezember 2004)

Sportpark Enner schrieb:
			
		

> Wer lust hat mit den Sturmvögel Bonn und dem Sportpark Ennert durchs Siebengebierge zu fahren kann gerne zu unserem Treff kommen .Immer Samstags 14 Uhr im Innenhof des Sportpark Ennert´s.
> Leistung 2-3 Stunden 15-17 Schnitt 30-40 km 700 bis 1000 hm.
> Frauen auch sehr erwünscht (Du wärst nicht die Einzige)
> Wir fahren immer!!!!
> ...




Hallo Meike, Rainer....
ich werde mich dann am Samstag mal so einer Tour von euch anschließen. So lerne ich auch mal das Gebiet am Ennert kennen 
Danke für den Tip.

Gruß Mario


----------



## Handlampe (11. Dezember 2004)

Manni schrieb:
			
		

> Die Wolkenburg haben wir nicht gefunden, gibt es da überhaupt einen Weg hinauf?
> Aber wir hatten auch so genug Wolken.
> 
> Ölberg, Lohrberg und Löwenburg ragten oben aus der Nebeldecke und man konnte die Gipfel als Inseln zwischen den Wolken sehen. Bis in die Eifel konnte man auch sehen.
> ...




Wolkenburg ist mehr oder weniger eine Sackgasse. Es führt zwar ein schmaler Trail hinauf, dieser verläuft sich dann allerdings in einem ehemaligen Abbruchgebiet. Der Trail ist teilweise auch nicht fahrbar.

P.S.

So eine Wetterlage wie bei euch hab ich auch mal im Februar erlebt.....is schon klasse, wenn man über den Wolken fährt.


----------



## -courgi- (11. Dezember 2004)

Waschbaer schrieb:
			
		

> @Courgi
> Der Nonnenstromberg ist nur verboten, wollte man sich sklavisch an das Gepinsel an den Bäumen halten ("Kein Radweg" - Ja, in der Tat!). Dafür würde ich z.B. das Tretschbachtal als Feuchtbiotop nur bei Trockenheit fahren - bringt der Natur mehr, als den Nonnenstromberg auszulassen.



Pflichte Dir bei! Währe dort eine ähnlich hohe Besucherzahl wie an anderen Bergen, währe es für mich noch plausibel. Aber mittlerweile war ich mehrmals dort und habe nicht einen einzigen Gast gesehen!


----------

